# She must go



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am so sorry. It's so heartbreaking to say goodbye, especially to a dog that has been with you for 14 years. Rest assured, though, that Chulita knows you love her and gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Sad news indeed. So sorry to hear you're loosing her. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh how truly sad. I'm terrible with words but I am so sorry.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry. We lost our Chihuahua, Oscar, from the same thing almost a year ago. You've given your little one a wonderful 14 years and I know you'll miss her. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Jem (Jan 19, 2014)

You are doing the right thing at the right time. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. Your post brought tears to my eyes. So hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry! Such a sad chapter in your long love story with sweet little Chulita. But please, no regrets!_ You have done right by Chulita her whole life long. Remember that!_ I wish I were nearby and could accompany you to the vet's. My heart and thoughts are with you. Her trust in you is well-placed, you are a very devoted and caring owner. Really sad the time has come to say the final good-bye. But it is _so_ good and brave of you to see Chulita will be at peace. :hug:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very very sorry. Saying good bye is incredibly hard. But you are doing the kindest and most loving thing you can for her right now.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know how incredibly difficult this is. It is so heartbreaking, I am also choking back tears. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. ((Hugs))


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry  

I Hope you feel better soon, I know it must be so hard.

But you gave her a wonderful life, and you are again, doing what's best for her, and that's what Love is


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I am so sorry. Soft hugs. :angel:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled, I am so sorry to hear about Chulita. Please don't feel like a jerk for bringing her home yesterday, it's called hope. And she'd always want you to have hope for her. I think that you did the right thing, because, if you hadn't brought her home, you would have always wondered, "What if I'd brought her home and she'd been fine." Now, you truly know, it is her time and you won't doubt yourself. She's had a long good life, she's loved and been loved. Saying "See you later" is always hard with such a good friend and family member. Hasta contrar de nuevo!


----------



## JanL27 (Jan 19, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel having gone through this with my little old border terrier back in June. I miss him every day. I can tell you though that afterwards, although was so sad to lose him after nearly 16 years, I also felt a massive sense of relief on his behalf. He wasn't ill at all, just very tired and ready to go. It's the last kind thing we can do for them and I know they thank us xxx


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. It's the most difficult thing we have to do for our babies, to help them cross over, but it is also the kindest. And she will be with you so she will feel your love.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I'm home now and she went to sleep bundled in a blanket and in my arms. It really is the most peaceful way to go...."just sleep my little girl" I told her.

Before I left, she was on the couch and Jose` was sitting behind her and just shaking all over. He was distressed. I told him to say "good bye" and left with her. When I got home, I fed him and the Poodles and all was well with him again, being the foodie that he is. But I will need to do more walks and pay more attention to him because he and Chulita were best buddies for his 12 years. There was not once...ever a squabble between them. They adored each other. He'll be 12 March 1st. She would have been 14 in June. 

I know she is no longer struggling and won't have to have the trouble she had in the summer when it was bright outside and something would move...a blade of grass or a branch and she'd jump back, quivering on account of her one blind eye and the distorted depth perception...I think. She'd really seem quite tormented at those times, like something was coming right at her. Sun goggles she hated and couldn't have gotten use to. Her little head was so small. So, she won't have to do that anymore.

She did have a good life and one of these days I'll post a sort of memorial to her maybe and include some pictures of happy times. 

I know most of us have gone through this, myself...a number of times. I'm so sorry for the pain you went through too. And it's strange, but it never gets any easier, does it. It's the price we pay for the joy and love they give us so freely. The kind of acceptance and love for us, the understanding between us, all the ingredients in the bond between a dog and his owner are unique and phenomenal. 

Anyhow, thank you so very much for your kindness. Your words of comfort help so much, probably more than you know. 

I know I'll miss her for a long time but I hope that this intense sadness subsides soon because it's no good for the other dogs. I will have to get busy in my yard I guess. Spring is just around the corner and it looks like hell. lol. Gardening always helps get my mind off my troubles. And keeping busy with the other dogs.


Nico, I love that little quote. Thank you.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh darling, I am so so sorry, I don't know what to say,only that you did the kindest compassionate thing,but that doesn't help you at this time. Just know that all your friends here on pf are sending you love and support. We all know how you are feeling. Lots of love to you.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to your beloved little Chulita! I hope that in time you will be comforted by all of the great memories of her. Poodle hugs!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - it is the price we pay for loving and being loved, but sometimes it can feel a very heavy one. And I think each loss brings back all the others - animal and human - so that for a while you grieve for all of those that are no longer with you, as well as the sharper grief of the most recent passing. 

Someone very wise once said that this is a decision we always feel we made a day too soon, or a day too late. How can we give up hope until we know for certain all hope is gone? Treasure the memory of those last hours holding her, and of the happy years that came before - I hope that soon the memories bring comfort rather than tears.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

You are an angel for doing the right thing. I am so very sorry for your loss and hope your happy memories together bring you peace. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Words from another which once comforted me, as I hope they will you.:love2:

The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close -- we two -- these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

-- Unknown


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry. Will be thinking of your baby.


?Suddenly?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What sweet people you are. Your posts make so much difference. Chagall'smom, that poem I remember and love, although it makes me so teary. It is beautiful though and so right on. Thank you for posting it. 

Okay, I must go take these dogs for a walk. It's chilly out but sunny and pretty. The nursery I go to was giving away 10 free primroses so I got mine and will plant them today some time or tomorrow. They are always a bright spot when things seem so gray. 

Thank you so much you guys.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I am so sorry  I can imagine how very special Chulita is to you. Chihuahuas are really something, completely devoted and sweet little dogs. I have a 7 yr old I've had since she was 5. I would never have gotten a chihuahua, but she was given to me by my neighbor since she was divorcing. She is really something. Sweet, loving, loyal, funny, hardy, always a good girl.

I have lost 2 dogs to CHF.  First was a minpin and second was a bichon (my heart dog). I know i let them both go a little too long and it was only so I could have just one more day, just a little more time. And they really suffered.

You are doing the right thing by her to really prevent them from suffering badly. I know it hurts but think of all the happy years you had together, think of her puppyhood, think of her kisses. She'll always be in your heart.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It is never easy to say good bye to our best friends. I hope her memories comfort you and your family. I'm sending prayers your way.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I am so sorry. I saw this on another forum and it made me feel good, so maybe it will bring you happiness as well:

Some of you, particularly those who think they have recently lost a dog to 'death', don’t really understand this. I’ve had no desire to explain, but won’t be around forever and must. Dogs never die. They don’t know how to. They get tired, and very old, and their bones hurt. Of course they don’t die. If they did they would not want to always go for a walk, even long after their old bones say: 'No, no, not a good idea. Let's not go for a walk.' Nope, dogs always want to go for a walk. They might get one step before their aging tendons collapse them into a heap on the floor, but that's what dogs are. They walk. It’s not that they dislike your company. On the contrary, a walk with you is all there is. Their boss, and the cacaphonic symphony of odor that the world is. Cat poop, another dog’s mark, a rotting chicken bone (exultation), and you. That’s what makes their world perfect, and in a perfect world death has no place. However, dogs get very very sleepy. That’s the thing, you see. They don't teach you that at the fancy university where they explain about quarks, gluons, and Keynesian economics. They know so much they forget that dogs never die. It’s a shame, really. Dogs have so much to offer and people just talk a lot. When you think your dog has died, it has just fallen asleep in your heart. And by the way, it is wagging its tail madly, you see, and that’s why your chest hurts so much and you cry all the time. Who would not cry with a happy dog wagging its tail in their chest. Ouch! Wap wap wap wap wap, that hurts. But they only wag when they wake up. That’s when they say: 'Thanks Boss! Thanks for a warm place to sleep and always next to your heart, the best place.' When they first fall asleep, they wake up all the time, and that’s why, of course, you cry all the time. Wap, wap, wap. After a while they sleep more. (remember, a dog while is not a human while. You take your dog for walk, it’s a day full of adventure in an hour. Then you come home and it's a week, well one of your days, but a week, really, before the dog gets another walk. No WONDER they love walks.) Anyway, like I was saying, they fall asleep in your heart, and when they wake up, they wag their tail. After a few dog years, they sleep for longer naps, and you would too. They were a GOOD DOG all their life, and you both know it. It gets tiring being a good dog all the time, particularly when you get old and your bones hurt and you fall on your face and don’t want to go outside to pee when it is raining but do anyway, because you are a good dog. So understand, after they have been sleeping in your heart, they will sleep longer and longer. But don’t get fooled. They are not 'dead.' There’s no such thing, really. They are sleeping in your heart, and they will wake up, usually when you’re not expecting it. It’s just who they are. I feel sorry for people who don’t have dogs sleeping in their heart. You’ve missed so much. Excuse me, I have to go cry now


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh I am crying now. I lost a beloved person on this date too, Feb 26, 22 years ago and I had a rough night last night like you had, poodle beguiled. You do sound serene and reposed in your posts and you sound strong. We lost our 13 yr old Ginseng on March 15 and the memories of that day are acute. She declined so very rapidly and the X-ray showed advanced cancer and in the course of a few hours she could not stand up.

You gave your little chihuahua a beautiful life and she went to sleep in your arms. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled - Please don't second-guess yourself. This is always such a hard decision to make. Chulita is lucky to have had a Momo who wanted to spend every minute she could with her. Rest easy!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

There really are no words that any of us can say that are going to ebb the sorrow. I have cried with you from your first post to this last one, as no one will every cry alone in my presence. I am so sorry, yet I am so proud of you. It is the hardest thing that we have to do as dog lovers... saying good bye, but it is something that we must do so that they are no longer in pain. My heart goes out to you my friend. May happy memories and warm thoughts bring you peace in this dark hour. 
Hugs.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry, sending you a hug.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry, but bless you so much for doing the right thing. Godspeed to your little girl. And may your heart be healed quickly, and may your memories bring you smiles to replace the tears. xoxo


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

My heart goes out to you at this sad time - it was obvious from all your posts how loved Chulita was, and what a wonderful life you gave her. It's hard to do that last kind thing. Sending big hugs :hug:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I also feel your pain,and have shed some tears. It's one of the toughest things us animal lovers at one point in our lives have to do. You are in my thoughts at this very sad time. Just remember you are doing the best for your baby.


?Suddenly?


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

This is such a hard time for good dog owners like you. When we have to let them go, they take a piece of our hearts with them. Someone on another forum described people like us and herself as having Swiss cheese hearts. There are holes in my heart from beloved dogs that are no longer with me until we meet again at the Rainbow Bridge. Hugs!


----------



## IdahoLiving (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry. It is never easy. They are never with us long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's the little things, the everyday occurrences that will bring you solice.....the memories of the happiness Chulita shared with you will appear unexpectedly. She will come to you, as a memory, and you will smile again........She will be with you forever!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss we never have them long enough :-(


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

ALL of us who have experienced this loss is reliving our pain with you. Big hugs to comfort you.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

So hard.... I'm sorry to hear that you have to go through this. A virtual hug to you.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your lovely Chulita. They aways leave us too soon. Keeping you in my thoughts. (((HUGS)))


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh... I am so sorry. It is really rough to lose a friend. You know you are doing the right thing. You gave her 14 wonderful years. All dogs should be so lucky. Big hugs to you during this rough time.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry ! I know all too well what you are feeling and I wanted to send healing thoughts your way. I too believe that lost loved ones live forever in our hearts and memories.

You gave your tiny little one a beautiful life and one last day for the two of you to live in the moment . Please have no regrets I would have done the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I so sorry for your loss. She will live on in your memories and in your heart. She was blessed to be with you for many years and yet the time was too short. :-(


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you each and every one of you for such lovely, comforting words. I take something special from everyone's posts. Accumulatively, it's one, big giant hug and something that reaches way into my soul. And I appreciate every word. You are so right about memories. I know that helps in time to keep them close in a way. 

Those happy times scampering up a woodsy trail on our hikes, how she could keep right up with the big dogs or catch up, how she played with a little toy....she'd bat it around, toss it up in the air and go after it. She played like a kitten and when she was young could run like lightening. She was a blur. 

Always so willing and intuitive to my moods. She could be playful and zooming one minute and if I sat on the couch, she'd come curl up and be quiet the next minute...always matched what I was doing. She was not demanding or obnoxious in any way. Maybe it's the Chihuahua breed or maybe it was her as an individual. But she was one lovely little dog...so sociable and friendly toward other people. She thought every visit or greeting was going to be a party. So perky and interested in what was going on. 

I am truly going to miss that little scamp. But will try to focus on the positive things and be grateful that I had her as long as I did because she made a huge difference in my life and my family's. My daughter loved her to pieces.

When I first got Chulita and brought her by my daughter's place, she said, "What in tarnation did you get that ugly dog for?" She remembers that. And now says, "How could I have said that? I came to love Chuli soon after you got her and now she has to die." She is so broken up about it...just sobbed inconsolably on the phone the other night. But I think she's beginning to accept it a little better.

Anyhow, sorry for this long winded rambling. I just want you to know how I appreciate your words of comfort. And I am so sorry too, for your losses. I know we all, each one of us goes through the same dang thing. 

Fjm..you're right. It does make you grieve for all the past dogs and people. When this comes along, it puts you in that place where you grieve again and miss those others more keenly once again. It softens in time though thank goodness.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

These two often snuggled together. I have lots of pictures with Lyric and Chuli together.



Here the dogs (old Lab, Bonnie, Doberman, Lyric, Jose` and Chulita) are taking a rest during one of our walks around the golf course on off season. I never had to wait for her. The big dogs would just go back and forth if need to keep us all in a bunch. 




Guard dog...looking out over our domain. Beyond that brush, down below was the pasture.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry and my heart is breaking for you. Don't feel guilty for deciding to have one more night with her, I'm sure you both needed it. Its never easy to make that decision but we always seem to truly know when the time is right. Her permanent paw-print will forever indent your heart. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can tell by looking at her that she was a real character. The special bond you shared is evident. I know the sorrow is overwhelming now but what joy you shared with her - celebrate that. I love the picture of Chuli and Lyric together and all your pictures. Thank you for sharing your memories of her with us.((hugs))


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am sorry, I just saw this thread, and words cannot express the sadness that I feel for you. All I can say is that you did the best for your beloved little girl,mand I hope that you can find comfort in your other fur babies - they truly are the best medicine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You did the right thing so don't second guess yourself. This is the hardest part of dog/pet ownership. She'll always be with you. I'm so sorry

Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you CT girl. Yes, she was a character. 

Tiny, you're right. It definitely helps to have my other doggies around. They're such a comfort. I took Jose` on a special walk today, a new place on a long trail built from and old rail road and let him stop and sniff as much as he wanted. Wasn't much exercise, but very pleasant and a nice day. He's going to need me more than ever because those two were so close. Next will be the puppies turn for a nice walk.

Thanks Poodle Rick. Yes, they do stay with you in memory...as long as my memory holds out. lol. I do like looking back at my pictures. I do think I should have taken her in the day before but with what I thought at the time....before she slid down hill even more, it seemed like a good idea. It's just amazing how fast she slipped. Last weekend when my daughter came for a visit, Chulita was greeting her at the door, wagging her tail, sticking her bum up in the air in a play bow, batting a toy around. She wouldn't do it for long and would rest on the couch a lot. But in a matter of 2 -3 days, she went to completely staying on the couch except to go for a drink of water or go out to pee. She started that very rapid, shallow breathing but not too terrible and then in one more day...it was markedly worse. She was shutting down and I do feel guilty for not seeing it for what it was one day sooner. She really was laboring that last night and morning. Well, at least she's done with that now. And I won't dwell on it. 

Thanks everybody. I hope you know how special you are to me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweetie, it is so normal to beat yourself up with shoulda, woulda, coulda after a loss like this, but from where I sit, it looks like you gave her an amazing life, with just the briefest of ill time, and realized that it was time o go with remarkable speed for a Loving Mom. You did right by your little girl - you could not have done better - I am sure of it.
I am glad that you are finding comfort in your other babies - it really is like getting to know them all over again when your pack changes... I swear it took a good year for me to get to know my "new family" after we lost Taylee....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It's tough to know when to let them go...and then to go through with it. But you gave her a beautiful and full life.

Warm thoughts your way.
--Q


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Chulita was a very special Angel and will always live on in your heart.
Hugs & prayers to you and your Family.

Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, PB. It's never easy and no matter how many pets we have sent off the Bridge, it never gets easier or less painful.

It's good that you got to spend some quality time with her. Now she's pain-free and is running free.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Try not to keep going over that last day as it will drive you crazy,you are a wonderful doggie mum and you would never let your pets suffer. Like you said she went down hill so quickly.
Glad you have your other lovely dogs around you to comfort you. Lots of love to you and them.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope you're doing okay.:love2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall's mom. I love that. Thank you so much. I wish they did too. And yes, I am doing remarkably well...quite accepting. She had a long life. I had a much harder time with Lyric, as he was only 4. Something about losing very young dogs is you feel like it was such a rip off...barely a chance at life, so little time to do joyful things and the rug is pulled out from under them. I was very depressed for a long time. I miss Chulita...her darling ways very much and will for a long time. I feel awful that she had such a lousy disease. But I feel good that her life was long (relatively speaking) and that she had a enriching life I think.

Tiny, thank you for such reassuring words. Yes, my other dogs are a real comfort. I keep busy with those puppies and Jose` and I are doing more together. I take him with me whenever I can in the car. And he likes that. 

I've had him for 12 years, he's been with me through all kinds of life events, hard times, good times, the loss of two dogs, and I couldn't know him any better. He might be what you'd call a heart dog. He's _very_ special to me, a unique little fella and we have an intrinsic understanding and knowing of one another. Nothing has changed there. Nothing will. 



> it really is like getting to know them all over again when your pack changes... I swear it took a good year for me to get to know my "new family" after we lost Taylee....


That's something I don't understand and have not experienced. 

The Poodle puppies are still puppies and our bond is growing and developing. No love lost for them. They don't seem affected at all by her disappearance. She pretty much stayed clear of their obnoxious, puppy ways. 

Jose` kind of glances around sometimes but doesn't seem terribly distressed or confused. I wonder if he knows why she's gone. He was disturbed that last morning, shaking when he saw her having a bad time. But he's pretty much okay now. And I'm doing a lot of extra fun stuff with him.

Well, thank you all for such consolation. It really helps. I have little moments where I think about her, miss her, think she's around the corner, pick up four bowls to fill but only need 3...that sort of thing. So, ups and downs but all in all, I'm trying to be strong.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

gigantic cyber hugs being sent to you from Canada. xoxo


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee and Teaka were very different after we lost Taylee - maybe because she was the alpha of the group, they took their signals from her? The strangest thing was that for over a decade I was greeted by a chorus of barking as soon as I would put my key in the front door, but for the first 4 or 5 months - utter silence, and it would make me panic thinking that something had happened to them while I was out! I think that they took the signals of when to do almost everything from Taylee - when to sleep, when to play, when to eat, when to bark - it was not until they re-established who was in charge (Tangee) that they ban to do things in a predictable way again. I really fear for what will happen with Teaka if we lose Tangee before getting another puppy - I know that I would have MAJOR problems leaving her alone in the house :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have read this whole thread, with blurry eyes from tears. I am so sorry you are hurting and missing her. I am so glad you have others dogs to concentrate on. I was worried all along reading this thread, that your other dogs were doing ok. I am glad to hear, it sounds like they are. I believe, though you feel you waited a bit longer than you should have, I think you gave her a few more moments to love you and be loved. That is all dogs understand, not dying, or when they should die. So, I am going to believe that you did exactly the right thing if you could have asked her. She would have said, "just give me one more moment with you". My vet sent me a card when I lost my first standard poodle in 1998. "Where do you bury your dog? In your heart." And that is where she will always be, Poodlebeguiled. You have been such a wonderful, caring, helpful person on the forum. I consider you a friend. I wish we could all give you a hug. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww shucks Poodlecrazy. Now look what you just did. You made me cry. lol But tears of contentment. I consider you all my friends too. You are very sweet to put my mind at rest. I'm really doing quite a bit better than I thought I would. Your post and all these posts from all you lovely people make a big difference. Thank you. 




> "Where do you bury your dog? In your heart."


Love that. So true. When they asked if I wanted her body or ashes, I replied, "no thanks, that is not her."


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Tangee and Teaka were very different after we lost Taylee - maybe because she was the alpha of the group, they took their signals from her? The strangest thing was that for over a decade I was greeted by a chorus of barking as soon as I would put my key in the front door, but for the first 4 or 5 months - utter silence, and it would make me panic thinking that something had happened to them while I was out! I think that they took the signals of when to do almost everything from Taylee - when to sleep, when to play, when to eat, when to bark - it was not until they re-established who was in charge (Tangee) that they ban to do things in a predictable way again.* I really fear for what will happen with Teaka if we lose Tangee before getting another puppy - I know that I would have MAJOR problems leaving her alone in the house :-(*
> 
> Gosh, I hope you do get a new puppy before that happens. It definitely might help if she's tending toward separation anxiety. My dogs don't seem to mind too terribly if they're by themselves sometimes. Yeah, I don't really have any alphas or any one dog that does what your dogs do. Chulita was kind of a matriarch, I'd say because she was the oldest. But she really didn't tell anyone what to do really unless they were annoying her. The only one in charge around here is me just because I have the can opener. The only alphas I know about are in the chicken coupe. lol.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Tiny Poodles said:
> 
> 
> > Tangee and Teaka were very different after we lost Taylee - maybe because she was the alpha of the group, they took their signals from her? The strangest thing was that for over a decade I was greeted by a chorus of barking as soon as I would put my key in the front door, but for the first 4 or 5 months - utter silence, and it would make me panic thinking that something had happened to them while I was out! I think that they took the signals of when to do almost everything from Taylee - when to sleep, when to play, when to eat, when to bark - it was not until they re-established who was in charge (Tangee) that they ban to do things in a predictable way again.* I really fear for what will happen with Teaka if we lose Tangee before getting another puppy - I know that I would have MAJOR problems leaving her alone in the house :-(*
> ...


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Katbrat. I'm missing her a lot but I'm feeling pretty good, resigned, accepting, I guess you'd say. She is over her hard time. She had a very fun filled and long life. At least I can remember that and be thankful for it.

Yes Tiny, it would probably not be worth the stress to try to go through a huge amount of conditioning to get a senior dog over that separation anxiety. After all, she's always had another dog around.

My two seniors, Chulita and Jose` were together since I got Jose` and before him, Chulita had Bonnie, the Lab. So they always lived with another dog. Bonnie was an only dog for a while. But I guess I have always done things where they weren't _always_ together. Thinking back, I'd take one dog someplace in my car or on a walk and leave the other at home alone. I don't even know that it was a conscious decision. I just enjoy doing things with one, then the other and sometimes all together. In Idaho, Chuli didn't love the cold so I'd leave her at home to be comfortable in front of the fire place. (she was a diva) And I'd say, "come on Lyric, Jose`, Tokie" (my son's dog) and we'd all go off for a hike or walk. On nicer days, she'd come along too. Sometimes I just wanted to work with Lyric so I'd leave the two little ones at home. In other words, it was mix and match, different combinations at random. So from day one, they all experienced some alone time. And it's the same with these Poodles. I take one and leave the other at home. Or I'll take Jose` and one Poodle for a walk, leaving the other behind so the Poodle can see how a gentleman walks. lol. When one puppy is taken out on the leash, the one left behind will cry and screech for about a minute or two after I close the door. But then stops. If I take one upstairs and leave the other downstairs, that doesn't seem to bother them. Funny little critters. I was thinking about them being different breeds and some dogs are more sensitive. But thinking about it...the Chihuahuas are also very sensitive and extremely tuned into their owners. So are Dobermans...very sensitive and live to be with their family. So, most of my dogs have always been that type. Even my Lab and Shepherds, although a tad tougher, still very tuned in and sensitive.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thank you Katbrat. I'm missing her a lot but I'm feeling pretty good, resigned, accepting, I guess you'd say. She is over her hard time. She had a very fun filled and long life. At least I can remember that and be thankful for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way that you do things, but my problem is that Teaka was the youngest of three, so it was either take one, and leave two home, or take all three - I never had occasion to leave her by herself. Even when Taylee had her final hospitalization, and she did have Tangee home with her, but was disturbed by the amount of time that I was gone, she scratched a huge wound in her back. No matter how I turn this, the only way that it will work, is to get that puppy ASAP...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, it sounds like she had a much more serious separation anxiety going on. And it really does help to have another one around. Hopefully it won't back fire. lol. My two Chihuahuas were not thrilled one bit with puppy antics. Jose` is a little more tolerant but he's still annoyed by them. They are sometimes enough to make a horse leave it's oats. Or a train take a dirt road. :act-up:

I hope this puppy you have your eyes on will help out with that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yes, it sounds like she had a much more serious separation anxiety going on. And it really does help to have another one around. Hopefully it won't back fire. lol. My two Chihuahuas were not thrilled one bit with puppy antics. Jose` is a little more tolerant but he's still annoyed by them. They are sometimes enough to make a horse leave it's oats. Or a train take a dirt road. :act-up:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this puppy you have your eyes on will help out with that.



Thanks, I think that if we get a puppy it will work out just fine - Tangee is a grumpy old girl, but she will be good at putting a puppy in their place. But even though she is only 6 months younger then Tangee, Teaka is incredibly youthful and playful - she is always trying to get Tangee to play with her to no avail, so I know that she will be thrilled to pieces to have a puppy (in fact her favorite playmate is a one year old, 2 pound Yorkie, whom she totally keeps up with, but is also incredibly careful with - always stops short of running into her, even if it means loosing the toy yes, life will be good if we get a puppy soon, it is the not getting one soon enough that worries me... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a little late but sorry for the loss of Chulita.


----------

